# X-ray modifiers



## aclinton (Sep 26, 2008)

When you are billing for an x ray of a leg or an arm, do you have to put the modifier LT or RT if you are only billing for the one?  I can see if you are x raying both legs and having to put a modifier.  Can someone give me any advice?


----------



## mbort (Sep 26, 2008)

you dont have to, the RT/LT are informational modifiers.  We do it so that if there is a question we dont have to pull a chart to look, we can see it at a glance in our system.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 26, 2008)

While I do agree with Mary, I do caution.  We have one carrier, in particular, that does not like RT/LT and rejects everytime.  It really creates a mess when the primary carrier prefers RT/LT for bilateral procedures and this other carrier is the secondary.  Just food for thought.....


----------

